# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Tort e kripur me Kunguj

## altint71

Ingredjenti.:

3 Kokrra vez
500 Gr kunguj.
Pasta sfoglia pronta(cmimi 1.20 euro)1  konfecion
Djath i grire sa deshironi( kackavall i grire) o parmegiano regjano.

Pregatitja.
Skuqni kungujt te prere me perpara ne feta me vaj lule dielli.
Shtroni ne nji tepsi ku fundi duhet te lyhet me gjalp shtroni pasta sfoglian.
Shtroni kungujt.
Perzini tre kokrra veze te rrahura me djathin e grire e bashkoheni me kungujt ne menure homogjene,rrotulloni cepat e pastes per me mbyll anet e futeni ne furr 200 gradi per 35 minuta.

Heres tjeter do ju vej receten e tirami su nje embelsir e mir dhe ekonomike

----------


## altint71

Ja dhe pjekja.

----------


## drague

Sa u lodhe me ket kishe bo me mire nji Parmigiana

ciao xhomlliku

----------


## altint71

> Sa u lodhe me ket kishe bo me mire nji Parmigiana
> 
> ciao xhomlliku


Drague kjo eshte baza per te bere nje torte te kripur te shpejt.
E mira e ksaj torte eshte qe mund te ndryshosh ingrdientet mund te vesh cfar te duash,psh spinaq dhe ricotaa ose gjiz,dhe vjen nje pjat e mir shqiptare.
Ciao Pazari ri

----------


## PINK

po pse e quan torte , kur qenka me kripe ? Lol

po sa mire qe gatuani mer aman  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Duket i shijshem. Duhet provuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## altint71

> po pse e quan torte , kur qenka me kripe ? Lol
> 
> po sa mire qe gatuani mer aman


Pink keshtu e quajn ketu ne Itali.e "Kripur"
Nusja ka nje shoqe qe ndonjehere e mer ne Restorant ne Lugano "kur kane darka me shum njerez"e prej saj meson.

----------


## mia@

E paske bere tamam si apple pie nga pamja

----------


## altint71

Salatini 
Pasta sfoglia(1.30)
Vuster (tre konfezioni te vogla 1.50 euri)
Mblidhni pasten e gatshme rreth vusterit dhe preeni ne copa te vogla.
Futini ne furre per 30 min a 180 gradi.

----------


## altint71

Duan pak kohe ,dhe jane te thjeshta .
E gatuar e shijuar

----------


## toni007

me mire quaje RIPIENO

----------


## Sybila

Gracie. Doja vertet te dija si beheshin . Ishin te nevojshme edhe pamjet.

----------

